# Unlimited data?



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just curious as to how many of you guys still have unlimited data like me?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Umm.. I do.. and I put it to use lol

[edit] Had to delete my pic, as I had used that for my facebook earlier, where I didn't mind having my phone number posted lol. Anyhow, it was a screen cap of MyVerizon data showing just under 18GB for the month. I have cable internet, so no.. it's not from tethering, either. I just spend most of my free time on my phone lol(much to my fiancée dismay >.<)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I do. I thought I wouldn't since I'd be upgrading, but the VZW employee said I was, so I never questioned it.


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

i do use on average 5gb, never get close to that pic above lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Me! I couldn't survive on a data limit, or afford it.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

still unlimited for another 2 yrs on my girls and my line

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Unlimited on my Nexus, the wife's Nexus, and the boy's Play Station phone.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

That's one of the few reasons as to why imstill on Verizon haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still rocking unlimited data. I need while I travel. Reached 26 gigs last month while I was on the road.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm still unlimited. I see VZW pulling an ATT very soon though and start to throttle unlimited users.


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Still on unlimited for 2 lines. Wouldn't have it any other way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I did not but I did the loop hole trick. So now I have it.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

me. And I share mine!!!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> I did not but I did the loop hole trick. So now I have it.


Huh?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

jr313 said:


> still unlimited for another 2 yrs on my girls and my line
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


For 2 years.....I am pretty sure at any point Verizon can move you to a capped plan. I'm sure it would be a terrible PR thing for them, but almost certain nothing is saying they can't. And I am also certain that at the very least they can throttle your data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

I've still got unlimited data. Good thing too. With my badass eris I was only reaching 4 to 5 gigs. But now on the nexus I'm averaging 15 gigs.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. 3 lines, made sure to upgrade the wife and daughter to smartphones before the data tiers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

I too have been unlimited for about 2 years. I have 3 lines on my acct. And I average about 5-6 gigs a months

Sent from my NateModz Codename Android Red GNex


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I still do, but I don't use much a month.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I still have it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NotJustAPhone (Dec 10, 2011)

Have two unlimited lines on my family plan. One for my Galaxy Nexus and the other line for an iPhone 4. Average about 10 gigs a month on my GN.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> Huh?


This is how you do it. This is still good I just check my Verizon account for the unlimited data. I did this loophole about 3 months ago and it work for me since I switched to Verizon after they released the tier plans. 

Keep in mind a few things. This does not work with every rep. Some people had Unlimited Data added the first try and some have had to try several times with different reps. It's luck of the draw. Also, there is some speculation if this will stick. If Verizon will revert those back to their original data plan that do this at some point in the near future. Some also have removed the 4G HotSpot feature after doing this and the Unlimited Data remained. Some are holding onto the Unlimited Hotspot data 'just in case'. (And IMO Unlimited 4G Hotspot Data for $30 a month is something worth holding onto.) No one knows how long this will continue or when or if Verizon will fix this loophole. Or heck, if they know about this and just don't care ATM. Whether you get it or not depends on the rep. Do not ask to speak to a Supervisor or get upset if you get denied. It seems this was supposed to only for those that already had Unlimited Data. However if the Rep does add the 4G Hotspot, you also get the $30 Unlimited Data with it. Do this at your own digression.

This ONLY WORKS on 4G phones.

1. Go to the add features option in your Verizon account. Scroll down and you should see a 4G Hotspot Option for $30 a month. It states you need the Unlimited Data plan to have this.

2. Add it and continue on. You WILL get an error.

3. Call Verizon and let them know you tried adding the 4G Hotspot option online for your 4G phone, but got an error. Read them the error if necessary. At this point you will either get shot down or have Unlimited Data added. If all else fails politely decline other options presented and try again.

4. At this point Unlimited Data and Unlimited Hotspot data will either be added to your account or you will have to hang up and try again. Some people may get lucky the first time and others may have to try several times. 

Within a short period of time your account should now reflect you have Unlimited Data.


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

My wife and I both 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I do I do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm still unlimited too, pulled the trick few months back before everyone else hopped on it lol never go over 4 gb but still, I don't like being caged haha


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

Still have it here.. In fact all 5 of us do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> This is how you do it. This is still good I just check my Verizon account for the unlimited data. I did this loophole about 3 months ago and it work for me since I switched to Verizon after they released the tier plans.
> 
> Keep in mind a few things. This does not work with every rep. Some people had Unlimited Data added the first try and some have had to try several times with different reps. It's luck of the draw. Also, there is some speculation if this will stick. If Verizon will revert those back to their original data plan that do this at some point in the near future. Some also have removed the 4G HotSpot feature after doing this and the Unlimited Data remained. Some are holding onto the Unlimited Hotspot data 'just in case'. (And IMO Unlimited 4G Hotspot Data for $30 a month is something worth holding onto.) No one knows how long this will continue or when or if Verizon will fix this loophole. Or heck, if they know about this and just don't care ATM. Whether you get it or not depends on the rep. Do not ask to speak to a Supervisor or get upset if you get denied. It seems this was supposed to only for those that already had Unlimited Data. However if the Rep does add the 4G Hotspot, you also get the $30 Unlimited Data with it. Do this at your own digression.
> 
> ...


This is clever, now delete it before a vzw rep sees it! Lol


----------



## badgerAlum (Oct 10, 2011)

You mean my wife and I won't lose our unlimited when we upgrade to 4G? Because when we added a Xoom a few months ago we got stuck with a limit on that. At least they said we would. Maybe I should check!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

badgerAlum said:


> You mean my wife and I won't lose our unlimited when we upgrade to 4G? Because when we added a Xoom a few months ago we got stuck with a limit on that. At least they said we would. Maybe I should check!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I upgraded from a droid2 and kept unlimited.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Where is the 4g hotspot add cuz I didn't see it anywhere?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> This is how you do it. This is still good I just check my Verizon account for the unlimited data. I did this loophole about 3 months ago and it work for me since I switched to Verizon after they released the tier plans.
> 
> Keep in mind a few things. This does not work with every rep. Some people had Unlimited Data added the first try and some have had to try several times with different reps. It's luck of the draw. Also, there is some speculation if this will stick. If Verizon will revert those back to their original data plan that do this at some point in the near future. Some also have removed the 4G HotSpot feature after doing this and the Unlimited Data remained. Some are holding onto the Unlimited Hotspot data 'just in case'. (And IMO Unlimited 4G Hotspot Data for $30 a month is something worth holding onto.) No one knows how long this will continue or when or if Verizon will fix this loophole. Or heck, if they know about this and just don't care ATM. Whether you get it or not depends on the rep. Do not ask to speak to a Supervisor or get upset if you get denied. It seems this was supposed to only for those that already had Unlimited Data. However if the Rep does add the 4G Hotspot, you also get the $30 Unlimited Data with it. Do this at your own digression.
> 
> ...


Wait so after this you will be paying 30 for hotspots and 30 for unlimited, correct? And you should be able to cancel the hotspot and keep unlimited?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> Wait so after this you will be paying 30 for hotspots and 30 for unlimited, correct? And you should be able to cancel the hotspot and keep unlimited?


Pretty sure they fixed this a long time ago. No longer works.


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Here we have unlimited data goodness

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Unlimited on my nexus and unlimited on my son and wife's Samsung intensity here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## firsttimer44 (Jan 23, 2012)

clarkkkent434 said:


> This is how you do it. This is still good I just check my Verizon account for the unlimited data. I did this loophole about 3 months ago and it work for me since I switched to Verizon after they released the tier plans.
> 
> Keep in mind a few things. This does not work with every rep. Some people had Unlimited Data added the first try and some have had to try several times with different reps. It's luck of the draw. Also, there is some speculation if this will stick. If Verizon will revert those back to their original data plan that do this at some point in the near future. Some also have removed the 4G HotSpot feature after doing this and the Unlimited Data remained. Some are holding onto the Unlimited Hotspot data 'just in case'. (And IMO Unlimited 4G Hotspot Data for $30 a month is something worth holding onto.) No one knows how long this will continue or when or if Verizon will fix this loophole. Or heck, if they know about this and just don't care ATM. Whether you get it or not depends on the rep. Do not ask to speak to a Supervisor or get upset if you get denied. It seems this was supposed to only for those that already had Unlimited Data. However if the Rep does add the 4G Hotspot, you also get the $30 Unlimited Data with it. Do this at your own digression.
> 
> ...


This does not work anymore 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> This does not work anymore
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just help a friend do this on Monday March 5. So its still good. The key is finding a good rep.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea they did


Burncycle said:


> Pretty sure they fixed this a long time ago. No longer works.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

They're going to cancel the unlimited data.


clarkkkent434 said:


> Correct but you then remove the hotspot and you still keep the unlimited.
> 
> I just help a friend do this on Monday March 5. So its still good. The key is finding a good rep.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

There is no option to add hotspot when I scroll down under add features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm still on the unlimited plan. I would probably be alright with a 1GB limit, but I like the piece of mind of having unlimited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Unlimited years ago.. Now im grandfathered in... Always will be unlimited.. Here's the catch tho.. Verizon DOES throttle down excessive data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm on unlimited and use about 5-6 gigs a month (no tethering), but could get by with 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Unlimited years ago.. Now im grandfathered in... Always will be unlimited.. Here's the catch tho.. Verizon DOES throttle down excessive data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I thought they couldn't throttle 4g users? I'd like a concrete answer to this question, with testimony from a credible source (Verizon). I've heard people say they can and can't. I've also heard, on here, they only throttle people in the top five percent of usage.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Me! And I use every single gigabyte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Unlimited here......but I expect I'll be enticed to give it up soon enough---I'm interested in VZW's possible 'family data plan' that I've read about likely coming online later this year, and I expect that that they will never give unlimited data on a family plan.


----------



## razortaz18 (Nov 22, 2011)

I still have unlimited luckily.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> I thought they couldn't throttle 4g users? I'd like a concrete answer to this question, with testimony from a credible source (Verizon). I've heard people say they can and can't. I've also heard, on here, they only throttle people in the top five percent of usage.


I thought the same thing till a friend proved me wrong.. I called Verizon and they confirmed that's true

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I thought the same thing till a friend proved me wrong.. I called Verizon and they confirmed that's true
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can we really trust what a Verizon custom support rep says in regard to something like this? Could be just a scare tactic..I'm sorry, but until I see actual evidence that they can throttle over 4g, I'm marking it as myth.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Can we really trust what a Verizon custom support rep says in regard to something like this? Could be just a scare tactic..I'm sorry, but until I see actual evidence that they can throttle over 4g, I'm marking it as myth.


There are a few vzw reps on here who haven't chimed in, so I have to agree that the rep he talked to doesn't necessarily know what he's talking about. Unless I see an official statement from someone with more knowledge than a store rep I will also mark it as a myth.


----------



## CxanDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

I still do, on 4 Smartphones.
Just Grandfathered 2 of them into 4G (Nexii for my Wife and I).

Better Yet, I manged to get us onto the $9.99/line unlimited data offering a year and a half back...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> I thought they couldn't throttle 4g users? I'd like a concrete answer to this question, with testimony from a credible source (Verizon). I've heard people say they can and can't. I've also heard, on here, they only throttle people in the top five percent of usage.


What's the agreement called that everyone sites as a reason for claiming this? I'll go read it and give my opinion, but I think people are misinterpreting it.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm on unlimited still 

I was thinking though... when (if at all) do kids leave their parent's family plan?? It's like.. never been a question before because nobody has ever had the need before our generation hahaha. It's cheaper for me to stay on the family plan and to like... pay my parents... I'm never going to want to switch to my own plan because I think then I'll lose my unlimited 4G!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I'm on unlimited still
> 
> I was thinking though... when (if at all) do kids leave their parent's family plan?? It's like.. never been a question before because nobody has ever had the need before our generation hahaha. It's cheaper for me to stay on the family plan and to like... pay my parents... I'm never going to want to switch to my own plan because I think then I'll lose my unlimited 4G!


Just pay your parents until there's a good reason to jump.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Unlimited, but it's wasted on me, I'm on wifi 90 percent of the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What's the agreement called that everyone sites as a reason for claiming this? I'll go read it and give my opinion, but I think people are misinterpreting it.


I have no idea where these people get their information, hence my request for some substantial evidence.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I know this is not relevant lol
I took my case off and I feel like I have a new super slim big screen phone !!!!!!


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

My wife and I are both unlimited. Me on the GNexus and her on the Razr.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahhh you guys are cute. I was ~500MB away from hitting 40GB last cycle. I average around 30-35. I also don't tether (home internet is faster).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ceredics said:


> I know this is not relevant lol
> I took my case off and I feel like I have a new super slim big screen phone !!!!!!


I got the ringke slim and it feels nearly naked. I'll never have a case that thickens this baby up ever again!

...go unlimited data.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> I have no idea where these people get their information, hence my request for some substantial evidence.


I think they normally refer to Part D of some FCC agreement when they bought some of the 700MHz spectrum. I don't know the name of that document though.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Barf said:


> I got the ringke slim and it feels nearly naked. I'll never have a case that thickens this baby up ever again!
> 
> ...go unlimited data.


Please shoot me a link to that on amazon! I need a super slim case. Lol we could beam it BUT that's not useful when were far away. This phone has so many capabilities.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Am I the first one to get on here and say that I have a shitty tiered data plan? I'm sure someone else said it but I only read the first three and the last two pages.

I had unlimited data with my cousin, but tiered data was actually better than paying my cousins half of the phone bill when he ran it up 400 bucks a month.

Haven't had unlimited since my nexus, but jeeeeeeezuz I would love to. If I did I would be streaming ALL THE TIME.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have unlimited data but I'm stuck with 3g for now, and I always use wifi so I rarely use more than 300mb a month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

We have 5 phones on family plan all unlimited data for Verizon.  4 Androids 1 iPhone.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kamuletoe (Mar 9, 2012)

Signed up just for this! I've been a lurker for some time, but wanted to share with you guys that Verizon hasn't said anything to me about my usage. I've noticed throttled speeds when it switches to 3g, but 4g still flies. This is tethering with the free app. Mostly for Netflix on the ps3, games on ps3 and pc. Not a lot of web browsing.


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Unlimited here

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't imagine a world with only tiered data unfortunately that appears to be the way things are headed. The US pays more per GB for less speed than I think the top 25 developed countries. Shame really but I'll be holding on to my unlimited data as long as humanly possible


----------

